# Weather Warm Up Trophey Race



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

THE FMRC IS HOLDING THE WEATHER WARM UP RACE THIS SUNDAY IN FAYETTEVILLE NC CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO AT [email protected]

All Right Now It Is Time For The Weather Warm Up Trophey Race This Sunday Track Set-up 12 Pm With Racing Starting At 2 Pm $5 Ror Members And $7 For Non-members 3 Rounds Of Quallifing And Mains 
Classes Are As Follows 
Stock Electric Touring Car 
Stock 1/12th Scale 
Run Whatcha Brung (open Rules)
Nitro Touring Car .15 Or Smaller Engine W/failsafe
Tropheys Will Be Give To 1-3rd In The A-mains For All Classes With 5 Or More Entries 

See You All Sunday


----------

